

An Important Message About Vocabulary - MrJagil
http://dglenn.dreamwidth.org/1588929.html

======
nnethercote
I first heard the term "cisgender" two or three years ago. It sounded strange
at first -- I remember having to look it up -- but I've gotten fairly used to
it now, though I don't think I've ever used it myself. This well-written post
gives me a deeper understanding of its necessity.

